# MS Word slow to cut and paste



## elfiscal (Jan 23, 2010)

When I cut and paste in MS Word 2007, even in the same document, it takes almost 10 seconds to cut and when it pastes the page sometimes changes color and is less than clear. I am using Windows 2007 Professional and have an i7 chip and 8 gigs of ram. Nothing else is slow in Word or anywhere else on the computer, just cutting ans pasting in Word


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Do you see any improvement when you disable the *Smart cut and paste *and the *Show Paste Options button *options? 

To disable these options, follow these steps: 

Start Word 2007.
Click the Microsoft Office Button, and then click *Word Options*. 
In the *Word Options *dialog box, click *Advanced*, and then scroll down to the *Cut, copy and paste *section.
Click to clear the *Show Past Options buttons *check box and the *use smart cut and paste *check box, and then click *OK*.


----------



## eakern (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. That worked for me. I was not aware of those "Advanced Excel Options".


----------

